# schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?



## Tacklefrxxk (17. September 2011)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe öfters mal das Problem, dass sich die Drillinge des Wobblers im Netz des Keschers verhaken und auch recht schwer zu lösen sind.
Darum möchte ich wissen, ob ein gummiertes Keschernetz die Hängerrate deutlich reduziert oder ob das keinen unterschied zu einem normalen Netz macht.


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Das klappt, definitiv.
Nimm große Maschen.


----------



## Seele (17. September 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

funktioniert super, nur wenn er doch einmal drin hängen sollte, dann richtig.


----------



## Zepfi (18. September 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen.... da verhängt sich fast nie was wenn dann aber richtig aber bei den normalen netzen beim Spinnfischen ist es ja jedes 2te mal der fall von daher wirklich super die teile ......vorallem die Netze sind total schnell trocken und es stinkt nix fast nix mehr


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



Zepfi schrieb:


> Ich kann dem nur zustimmen.... da verhängt sich fast nie was *wenn dann aber richtig* aber bei den normalen netzen beim Spinnfischen ist es ja jedes 2te mal der fall von daher wirklich super die teile ......vorallem die Netze sind total schnell trocken und es stinkt nix fast nix mehr


 


Zange raus und Haken abkneifen.
Der Gummikescher erspart 80% Ärger.#6


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (18. September 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Gut, danke 
dann werd ich das mal probieren.
Wenns dann mal hängt werd ich eher den Haken Abscheiden, das ist auch günstiger, als irgenwann wieder mal nen neuen Kescher zu kaufen.


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (19. September 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

was soll den heißen neuen kescher kaufen? wer ein wenig handwerklich begabt is kann dat netz auch wieder flicken! müsstest mal meins sehen! alles voll flicken und notreparaturen:q:vik:


----------



## Katteker (19. September 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



~Fishinator~ schrieb:


> was soll den heißen neuen kescher kaufen? wer ein wenig handwerklich begabt is kann dat netz auch wieder flicken! müsstest mal meins sehen! alles voll flicken und notreparaturen:q:vik:



Und wer ein paar Euro über hat und sich nen gummierten kauft, hat nie wieder Probleme mit Verhedderungen, müffeligem Geruch, stundenlangem trocknen, usw.:m

Ich vermisse meinen alten, gummilosen überhauptnicht.


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. September 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie der Themenstarter. Mit der Neuanschaffung eines gummierten Keschers` war das Verhaken des Drillings`mit dem Keschernetz Geschichte!
Petri und Gruss Maik


----------



## X36X (5. November 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



Zepfi schrieb:


> Ich kann dem nur zustimmen.... da verhängt sich fast nie was wenn dann aber richtig aber bei den normalen netzen beim Spinnfischen ist es ja jedes 2te mal der fall von daher wirklich super die teile ......vorallem die Netze sind total schnell trocken und es stinkt nix fast nix mehr



Ich kann dem nur zustimmen #6


----------



## Fischotte (5. November 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Petri Heil,

kann denn mal einer nen guten & stabilen Kescher (möglichst lang, ggf. teleskopierbar + Kescherkopf zusammenklappbar) und gummierten Keschernetz empfehlen?

sollte für Karpfen und Raubfisch gedacht sein!


----------



## SpinnerFreund (5. November 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> Petri Heil,
> 
> kann denn mal einer nen guten & stabilen Kescher (möglichst lang, ggf. teleskopierbar + Kescherkopf zusammenklappbar) und gummierten Keschernetz empfehlen?
> 
> sollte für Karpfen und Raubfisch gedacht sein!



Das würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## Rotauge (5. November 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Empfehlen kann ich Euch den Balzer Metallica Kescher, den gibt es mittlerweile in verschiedenen Ausführungen.

Ich hatte immer Probleme mit den Keschern, seit ca. 5 Jahren hab ich die mit dem Metallica nicht mehr.


----------



## Fischotte (6. November 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich Euch den Balzer Metallica Kescher, den gibt es mittlerweile in verschiedenen Ausführungen.
> 
> Ich hatte immer Probleme mit den Keschern, seit ca. 5 Jahren hab ich die mit dem Metallica nicht mehr.




Hallo Rotauge,
vielen dank für die empfehlung, scheint ja DER richtige Kescher zu sein, auch wenn etwas teurer, aber wichtig ist ja das er alle von mir gesuchten kriterien erfüllt!
wird also vorgemerkt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. November 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer Probleme mit den Keschern, seit ca. 5 Jahren hab ich die mit dem Metallica nicht mehr.



Mein erster Metallica hat mit zwei mal Umtauschen nur ein Jahr gehalten. Die neue Version hat dann allerdings zwei Jahre bis zum ausmustern gehalten.
Ein vergleichbare Kescher ist der Behr OctaPlus superstrong, ist auch deutlich billiger.

Auf gummierte Kescher möchte ich auf keinen Fall verzichten.

Aber mit Haken abkneifen bin ich immer noch ziemlich schnell.:m


----------



## Fischotte (6. November 2011)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mein erster Metallica hat mit zwei mal Umtauschen nur ein Jahr gehalten. Die neue Version hat dann allerdings zwei Jahre bis zum ausmustern gehalten.
> Ein vergleichbare Kescher ist der Behr OctaPlus superstrong, ist auch deutlich billiger.
> 
> Auf gummierte Kescher möchte ich auf keinen Fall verzichten.
> ...





Hallo Tommi-Engel

auch dir vielen dank für die empfehlung, 
den *Behr OctaPlus superstrong* werde ich mir auch mal notieren!


----------



## Fischotte (31. März 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Der *Behr OctaPlus superstrong *hat doch überhaupt kein gummiertes Netz, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. März 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> Der *Behr OctaPlus superstrong *hat doch überhaupt kein gummiertes Netz, oder irre ich mich da?


Den gibt es einmal mit und einmal ohne gummiertem Netz.
Der ohne ist überfüssig und der mit leider zur Zeit nicht lieferbar....


----------



## Fischotte (31. März 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

und welcher von den Keschern ist der stabilste/stärkste

*Behr OctaPlus superstrong 
Balzer Metallica Premium
D.A.M. Bärenstarker Kescher
*


----------



## Brikz83 (31. März 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Nutze diesen hier zum Angeln auf Mefo und für Hecht vom Belly oder Schlauchi. Super Kescher, kein vertüdeln des Drillings (grade bei Mefos ist das Gold wert). Absolut empfehlenswert!

http://www.pike-inferno.de/pezon-michel-bootskescher-okt-10/


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (2. April 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

wenn du hauptsächlich auf hecht angelst kann ich dir ein gaff empfehlen. braucht zwar ein bisschen übung aber dann funktioniert´s sehr gut. ich stand auch zwischen der entscheidung gumminetz<->gaff. hab wie gesagt das gaff genommen und es nie bereut.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*

Hier mal etwas zum Fox Rage Kescher, getestet von Minden:

http://www.jigfanatics.de/tackle/hechtkescher/foxragespeedflow.html

und dort gibt es ihn für 60€:

http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/homepage/fox-rage-speedflow-kescher-xl.html

Jürgen


----------



## tohehe (25. April 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



~Fishinator~ schrieb:


> wenn du hauptsächlich auf hecht angelst kann ich dir ein gaff empfehlen. braucht zwar ein bisschen übung aber dann funktioniert´s sehr gut. ich stand auch zwischen der entscheidung gumminetz<->gaff. hab wie gesagt das gaff genommen und es nie bereut.



Mit einem Gaff? Verletzt man so nicht den Hecht? ...ich denke grad in Richtung C&R ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. April 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



tohehe schrieb:


> Mit einem Gaff? Verletzt man so nicht den Hecht? ...ich denke grad in Richtung C&R ;-)



Hat hier nichts zu suchen und lass die Fledderei von alten Threads. Wenn man es kann und geübt ist kan man damit den Kiemengriff "ansetzen". Habe es einige Male gesehen, selber zutrauen würde ich es mir nicht.l


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (28. April 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Hat hier nichts zu suchen und lass die Fledderei von alten Threads. Wenn man es kann und geübt ist kan man damit den Kiemengriff "ansetzen". Habe es einige Male gesehen, selber zutrauen würde ich es mir nicht.l



hab dich nich ganz verstanden. meinst du dass man mit nem gaff den hecht verletzt? stimmt nich. man muss das gaff ja nich durch den schädel jagen. man führt die gaffspitze unter den kiemendeckel und durch die kiemenbögen. dann siehst du die gaffspitze ohne dass sie sich durch fleisch gebohrt hat. du ziehst den fisch also an den kiemendeckeln heraus was für sie ohne schmerz geschieht. außerdem zum thema kiemengriff -> du musst trotzdem einen Kescher/gaff mitführen

mfg
Fishinator


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. April 2012)

*AW: schützt ein gummiertes Keschernetz wirklich vor Drillingen im Netz?*



~Fishinator~ schrieb:


> ... man führt die gaffspitze unter den kiemendeckel und durch die kiemenbögen. ...


genau das meinte ich,


----------

